# Youngest Member?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how young are the youngest people on this site? I may have some interesting news to share...
Well, this may sound young  , but I am turning 13 this year :lol: . I hope his doesn't change how I am received on this site. I have handled pets since I was very young (probably 3) and I know my mice very well  . I look after them every day, refill their water, food, etc. I never pick them up by the tail, ever. Only by scooping them up. I have never dropped a mouse, or made one swim. I asked my dad if I could start a mouse breeding project (which may develop into a hobby), and he agreed, as long as the pinkies went to good homes and I was completely responsible for them. I love learning things about these amazing animals. I just wanted to explain my seemingly stupid questions or lack of vocab... and I was tired of hiding it.

So the bottom line is, I am 12 (almost 13 :roll: ) and I hope my age doesn't change my experience here.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if there were more younger members than older members here. I'm one of the older ones and this is my second time for keeping mice. I'd probably have been about the same age as you when I first kept mice but there were no internet forums back then.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't believe you're that young, FeralWolf, you sound pretty mature on here! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you! It's good to hear that!


----------



## EarnBigGlobal (Nov 10, 2010)

Keep at it! I was about your age when I started keeping pet mice too. :-D Best of luck to you FeralWolf!

-Christian


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm 15


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Turning 19 next sunday ^-^


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder what the oldest member is on here. I turn 59 this year. I used to be the 'resident fossil' on my original mousie forum, where there were a lot of youngsters preteen and post.

Considering how long the mouse fancy has been going in Britain, I bet there are some older than myself.


----------

